# Nemesis Update



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Just excited to see Nemesis growing up a bit, and decided to share. This was from June 1st...

Notice the gill color changed from Green to Yellow-Orange-Red...

Enjoy!






Photo(s) taken about a month before the vid...

View attachment 202766


View attachment 202767


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Really nice manny, looks like he's got a cool personality too


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice video and beautiful Manny ... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

awesome piranha!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Im going to knock u outand then steal your manny


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

mines a p*ssy to think about it all my piranhas are... lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Your manny is coming along nicely.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice manny, congrats


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Much appreciated


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Looking great


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice video


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice video and great looking manny


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thx all. I guess the recent server upgrade deleted the pics?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dont think so... just looked at some older threads and the pics are still there


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

These weren't hyperlinked pics... they were actual files that I uploaded to this site, so maybe that's the diff...


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome manny! I could watch the video but not see the pics kinda bumd about that wanted2zoom him.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Yeah pics were lost recently for some reason... I had them uploaded directly to pfury.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking fish, Mannies are the bomb for sure and make me wanna post some shots of mine. Trust me man the longer you keep them the more colorful their personality and not only their gills get. Keep posting media of your fish, you got a deadly one.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks RnR.. How's Tweaks doing? Must be getting very big.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Thanks RnR.. How's Tweaks doing? Must be getting very big.


He's pushing 9 inches long and about 4 inches belly to back. The best part is he's getting bloody mean as the days move on. Only Piranha I watch the whole time when I have my hand in the tank. He even attacks the water vac.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thanks RnR.. How's Tweaks doing? Must be getting very big.


He's pushing 9 inches long and about 4 inches belly to back. The best part is he's getting bloody mean as the days move on. Only Piranha I watch the whole time when I have my hand in the tank. He even attacks the water vac.
[/quote]

Nice! Yeah I absolutely love their pissy personality, makes em my #1.


----------

